# Free "training evaluation" - if that's what you want to call it



## igottabecrazy (May 24, 2013)

Another vent. We had an appointment this morning for a training evaluation at a facility this morning. It was probably one of the most unprofessional (and weirdest) encounters I have had in a long time. We arrived just before the appointment time. There was a private session going on in the field so we walked around for a minute. Some very large man pulls up on a golf cart and asks if he could help me. I explained we had an appointment for an evaluation; we are interested in reinforcing basic obedience and would like to at least get our CGC. He replied "ya I saw you walking around. Dog seems a little inattentive. 2 1-hour sessions a week, $800 month. We can work around your schedule. Should I sign you up?". 

Am I crazy for expecting just a little more from the " free evaluation"? The owner has won several titles in Europe according to their website. I did get a bad feeling almost immediately when the trainer conducting the session when I arrived "corrected" the dog so hard it was yelping. Not just one yelp. Seemed like genuine fear to me.

Plan B - our local humane society employs a trainer; not just to work with the shelter pups to make them more adoptable, but he offers private and group sessions as well. We took a puppy class with him - a really nice guy. Time to give him a call.

Anyone else have any encounters like this? Kind of disappointed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

I would find another trainer. Don't use any trainer you feel uncomfortable with.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Very strange, I'd find another trainer too. Can you pm me the place?


----------

